# diagrama de radio



## nemesaiko (Nov 16, 2006)

tengo una radio aiwa y quiero saber donde puedo conseguir su diagrama, me dodrian pasar un link  donde tengan diagramas de equipos de radio, minicomponentes,etc. Se los agradesco de  ante mano.

SALUDOS


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 17, 2006)

Hola, deberias dar el modelo ,pues con solo la marca AIWA sera dificil de todas formas ,suerte saludos


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 18, 2006)

gracias por interesarte en mi pregunta bueno lo que yo quiero en si es comparar de un diagrama de un radio netamente am con un fm pero no logro encontar un diagrama  pero lo de la marca no importa solo lo puse como referencia.


----------



## VichoT (Nov 20, 2006)

Holas.nemesaiko.Kieres solo las diferencias entre recepcion AM y FM o kieres ctos practicos de cada tipo de receptor...porke yo tengo eskemas teoricos de un receptor AM y un receptor de FM tb tengo eskemas practicos pero usan CI's


BYE!


----------



## peruanito2088 (Dic 29, 2007)

vichotronico podrias publicar tus esquemas de receptores FM tanto AM para poder diseñarlo


----------

